
[erlang-questions] erlang for programming a text editor - Immortalin
http://erlang.org/pipermail/erlang-questions/2009-November/047298.html
======
dozzie
> text is stored in lists and list processing is blindingly fast

Except just parsing and discarding space-formatted file in Erlang is slower
than parsing the file, reconstructing the (simple) structure in memory, and
storing it in BerkeleyDB in Perl. Hard to call it "blindingly fast".

